# Solving dependencies: otter-browser as an example



## Zagzigger (Jan 17, 2021)

I've discovered I don't really understand how to diagnose and solve dependency issues. 
For example, I just downloaded otter-browser-1.0.02 
onto a 12.2-RELEASE-p1 FreeBSD 12.2-RELEASE-p1 GENERIC  amd64 
and when run it tells me:

*Executable 'otter-browser' requires Qt 5.15.2, found Qt 5.15.0.*

Well, I've tried to update qt5 in every way I can think of - but I still get the error.
Every place I look (as in KDE info centre) tells me I have Qt 5.15.0
Trouble is, I don't really understand how to check for dependencies, and how (maybe) to force them to be updated for a particular package such as the otter-browser. 
Or maybe there is a non-working link - I don't know how to find that either. 
I've looked at various pkg options - but nothing struck me as applicable. 

Assistance or a link to a howto would be greatly appreciated. Thanks,


----------



## Snurg (Jan 17, 2021)

Don't worry.
`pkg update
pkg upgrade`
will probably solve the issue, as the Qt update you mentioned happened very recently.
Had to do that also after installing a Qt app that made just the same complaint as you experienced.


----------

